# Hat with an attached beard, aka "beardo"



## billicummings (Jan 24, 2011)

Anyone have a pattern to make the "beardo" hat?


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Several on Ravelry:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#page=1&view=captioned_thumbs&query=free%20bearded%20hat&sort=best

Elle


----------



## billicummings (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks, I'll check them out


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I know I saw one - darned if I can remember for sure. Thought it was on a chemo hat site. *IF* I run across it soon, I'll come back...


----------



## terimon (Oct 31, 2011)

This is a pttern I received from Red Heart/Christmas patterns. Hope this helps

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/santa-hat-and-beard?utm_source=Publicaster&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Week%205%20of%2012%20Weeks%20of%20Christmas%20Patterns&utm_content=LW2655+Santa+Hat+%26+Beard


----------



## billicummings (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for keeping an eye out


----------



## billicummings (Jan 24, 2011)

Thankyou, I don't crochet too well. This is cute though


----------

